# Tuesday night



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Tuesday night is Quiz night at the BCA, come along and join in... registration is 7.30pm.. teams of 4 for 20LE... if you haven't got a team don't worry there will be teams with only 3 players looking for someone to make their number up.
We also do line dancing on Tuesdays... 6pm ish this week, usually 8pm 

All expats are welcome, entrance fee 10le please bring photo id.

We are a non profit making organisation all our profits go to local charities here in Egypt... so come support a charity and have a great night.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

btw.... our line dancing is called No Cowboy Boots Required... so dont worry about not having boots, come along and have some fun and exercise.


----------

